# 84 Descent Crashes, La Honda to Woodside



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

On Sunday around 1:30 p.m., I saw paramedics attending to a cyclist on the 84 descent from La Honda to Woodside. Today, Tuesday, around 9:45 a.m., I saw paramedics attending to a cyclist on the same descent. I don't know whether they were solo crashes or what, but I hope both riders are ok. Anyone know?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Seems to be happening a lot lately on 84. Hope all is well.


----------



## natrab (Jun 19, 2010)

Be careful out there is all I have to say. I was one of the paramedics there this morning. All I can say is the cyclist is ok. I've seen my share of nasty accidents on that stretch of road, so treat it like the risk that it is.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

We passed it on the Pescadero loop ride apparently shortly after it happened. Cars had stopped to block traffic, folks were flagging down approaching cars to slow down, and paramedics hadn't arrived. We saw them approaching at the bottom of 84. The rider was off to the side, was conscious and sitting up with a bloody forehead, and looked a bit dazed. Hope he's OK.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe Heythorp started a chain reaction of events on Hwy84. My co-worker just crashed descending Pagemill Road. The poor guy really has bad luck. His Lemond cracked at the bottom bracket and now he crashes. Did I fail to mention that he was riding his friend's steel Colnago while he crashed?

C.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Highway 84, Pagemill, Sandhill, love those routes when I dart on a ride to the peninsula, but I also make sure I've got my Cateye, or Planetbike lights with fresh batteries (white flasher on handlebar stem, and rear-facing red blinker on seatpost). It's like drivers are now multitasking a lot - cell phones, texting, and if they notice me a mile away with my blinker on (even, or shall I say especially during the day), so much the better..maybe they'll put their cell phones down and put both hands on the steering wheel.


----------

